# Please help! I can't install NET Framework 3.5 on win 10



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Oct 12, 2020)

I downloaded the 231 MB offline installer from microsoft but I get  error 0x800f081f. Please help, I need it for a program for my projects... it doesn't fully work without it.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 12, 2020)

Start here..









						.NET Framework 3.5 installation errors - Windows Client
					

This article describes a problem where you receive an 0x800F0906, 0x800F081F, or 0x800F0907 error code when you try to install the .NET Framework 3.5 in Windows.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 12, 2020)

Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> I downloaded the 231 MB offline installer from microsoft but I get  error 0x800f081f. Please help, I need it for a program for my projects... it doesn't fully work without it.


Windows 10 should pop up a dialog box to install the .net 3.5 when you first try to launch the program. The other option is going to add/remove features.

Here’s a link that offers different ways of installing .net 3.5 by for Windows 10.








						Install .NET Framework 3.5 in Windows 10
					

How to Install .NET Framework 3.5 in Windows 10




					www.tenforums.com


----------



## xBruce88x (Oct 12, 2020)

i remember a while back having to make a sort of tool that installed the .net files from the windows 10 flash drive (well the one you'd make if you used their media creation tool plus rufus). It was basically a modified installer that looked at the flash drive for the files rather than online or in a installer downloaded. 

maybe this will help...





						Offline install of .NET Framework 3.5 in Windows 10 using DISM - Appunti dalla rete
					

You can use the Deployment Image Servicing and Management (DISM) command-line tool to create a modified image to deploy .NET Framework 3.5.  Important For images that will support more than one language, you must add .NET Framework 3.5 binaries before adding any language packs. This order...



					www.appuntidallarete.com


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Oct 12, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Windows 10 should pop up a dialog box to install the .net 3.5 when you first try to launch the program. The other option is going to add/remove features.
> 
> Here’s a link that offers different ways of installing .net 3.5 by for Windows 10.
> 
> ...


I see but I don't want to let windows update download the files for me, that's why I downloaded the 231 MB Offline installer. It still tries to download something. why?

I have windows update disabled in services. I thought this installer would work. Why is it not working? Some sites say I need to modify a setting in Group Policy Editor but I don't know is that safe.

So I did the option three from that site but it doesnt want to continue ...

Honestly I never had an experience like this.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 12, 2020)

You can install it from the Windows 10 boot installer flash drive or ISO with DISM.


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 12, 2020)

That's jumping some hoola hoops to not let Windows Update download. Just let Windows Update do it. It does the thing on first try from my experience with no issues.

If you're still stubborn about it, I remember Windows Update was bugged and couldn't download .NET framework 3.5 back in Windows 8/8.1. There was DISM command that installed it from the installation media/disk. Iirc I heard that .NET framework 3.5 doesn't come in W10 installation media. But do your own research I guess.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 12, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> I heard that .NET framework doesn't come in W10 installation media. But do your own research I guess.


It’s still present if you decide to install offline from the installation media as of build 2004.


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Oct 12, 2020)

Khonjel said:


> That's jumping some hoola hoops to not let Windows Update download. Just let Windows Update do it. It does the thing on first try from my experience with no issues.
> 
> If you're still stubborn about it, I remember Windows Update was bugged and couldn't download .NET framework 3.5 back in Windows 8/8.1. There was DISM command that installed it from the installation media/disk. Iirc I heard that .NET framework 3.5 doesn't come in W10 installation media. But do your own research I guess.


So if I set Windows Update to Manual and run the downloaded 231MB installer, will it work, and are you sure windows won't immediately download some terrifying updates not related to this?



For example "updating" my version 1607 to a new version without my permission.



biffzinker said:


> You can install it from the Windows 10 boot installer flash drive or ISO with DISM.
> 
> View attachment 171547


Will my system still be in a usable state if I use the Windows Features list to install it? Will it install a version for my version of Windows 1607 or will it want to update my windows first?


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2020)

Out of curiosity why don't you want to update your computer, and how do you install the security updates you absolutely want?


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 12, 2020)

Frick said:


> Out of curiosity why don't you want to update your computer, and how do you install the security updates you absolutely want?


Something was said about running build 1607.



Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> Will my system still be in a usable state if I use the Windows Features list to install it? Will it install a version for my version of Windows 1607 or will it want to update my windows first?


It’s never done anything else but install .net 3.5 framework for me. The offline install option from the installation media with DISM would the way to go.


----------



## Obergruppenführer John Sm (Oct 12, 2020)

Frick said:


> Out of curiosity why don't you want to update your computer, and how do you install the security updates you absolutely want?


Because 1607 was always working flawlessly for me. Especially game performance. I have seen dramatic differences in game performance at people with newer versions and a lot more powerful pc's than me, at the time. They had generally terrible performance considering their powerful pc's. I also believe that farce intel+microsoft invented is a lot to add to that. Remember with the "backdoor" in intel cpus older than 2019 etc etc, then microsoft came up with a patch that crippled performance by up to 90% if you don't buy a brand new cpu etc etc. That's was quite a good way to get rid of people who only upgraded gpu's 7 years prior to that; and still had only 5 fps less rather than invest a 500 dollars for a cpu+mobo+ram upgrade for 5 fps more, taking into account most at that time still used 1080p 60hz displays. I mean that's just my opinion of course. Worked so far. I just use 1607 as it is. For security I use windows defender and malwarebytes and I have disabled windows updates along with "automatically install drivers from manufacturers".


----------



## Frick (Oct 12, 2020)

Obergruppenführer John Sm said:


> Because 1607 was always working flawlessly for me. Especially game performance. I have seen dramatic differences in game performance at people with newer versions and a lot more powerful pc's than me, at the time. They had generally terrible performance considering their powerful pc's. I also believe that farce intel+microsoft invented is a lot to add to that. Remember with the "backdoor" in intel cpus older than 2019 etc etc, then microsoft came up with a patch that crippled performance by up to 90% if you don't buy a brand new cpu etc etc. That's was quite a good way to get rid of people who only upgraded gpu's 7 years prior to that; and still had only 5 fps less rather than invest a 500 dollars for a cpu+mobo+ram upgrade for 5 fps more, taking into account most at that time still used 1080p 60hz displays. I mean that's just my opinion of course. Worked so far. I just use 1607 as it is. For security I use windows defender and malwarebytes and I have disabled windows updates along with "automatically install drivers from manufacturers".



Not doing feuture upgrades is fine, but not patching say 0-day vulnerabilites is a bad idea.

As for the rest of your post and performance loss: Are you talking about the branch prediction security holes (Spectre and Meltdown)? If yes, that has nothing to do with backdoors and the performance loss is not anything like 90%.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 12, 2020)

The thing is, if program requires .NET 3.5 or older, windows 10 should display a pop-up offering an install(same is usually true for DirectX components).
If not, just use "Control panel ->Programs and Features -> Turn Windows Features On or Off", and put a checkmark next to .NET Framework 3.5.


----------



## puma99dk| (Oct 12, 2020)

I usually add .Net Framework 3.5 (includes .NET 2.0 and 3.0) through Windows Features in Windows 10 and let it download all the files and then reboot.

I never really had any issues with .NET 2.0, 3.0 ad 3.5 doing it this way.

I forgot to add that I have done the above on more then 100+ if not more Windows 10 installations all the way back to 1607 without any issues and more then a 20 version 2004 from scratch or pre-installed Lenovo Windows 10 so this have always worked for me.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 12, 2020)

It's on the installation media. I leave the flash drive plugged in after a clean install. Once I'm at the desktop I run in a elevated command prompt "Dism /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFX3 /Source:<drive letter>:\sources\sxs /LimitAccess"


----------

